# Gave up on Facebook



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

I couldn't stand facebook anymore. People on there are so fake and shallow. The only reason I got facebook was I thought it would either help me keep in touch with friends or help me make new ones. But so far nada. 

People only care about themselves. It's almost like all people wanna do is brag about their life on fb. No one wants to chat and have interesting conversations.

And if I send a random person a message then I'll never even get a reply. What wrong with people??? I thought most people wanted to make new friends?

I deactivated my account. I plan on never using it again.


----------



## SimsFan (Feb 17, 2015)

nexus321 said:


> I couldn't stand facebook anymore. People on there are so fake and shallow. The only reason I got facebook was I thought it would either help me keep in touch with friends or help me make new ones. But so far nada.
> 
> People only care about themselves. It's almost like all people wanna do is brag about their life on fb. No one wants to chat and have interesting conversations.
> 
> ...


Ive officially stayed off Facebook for a month and it's been wonderful. There came a point where I would check it 10+ times a day and I became so caught up in everyone else. It was so crappy. I never want to go back on that site again.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

It's impossible to go wrong by deleting your facebook account.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

nexus321 said:


> I couldn't stand facebook anymore. People on there are so fake and shallow. The only reason I got facebook was I thought it would either help me keep in touch with friends or help me make new ones. But so far nada.
> 
> People only care about themselves. It's almost like all people wanna do is brag about their life on fb. No one wants to chat and have interesting conversations.
> 
> ...


That is precisely why I got rid of my facebook several months ago, I don't miss it and will never ever get a new one. Facebook is a self esteem crushing waste dump. It should be called Fakebook, because everyone on there is a fake friend who only talk to their fellow popular "friends" but if you are not popular you will eb ignored there. Screw that website.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Most people seem to treat it as a crime if you aren't constantly using Facebook 24/7.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

You don't deactivate it you permanently delete it.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Congratulations!:clap


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

I reactivated my account just to message a girl...She ended up friending me before I could delete it again. Once that happened, all her friends saw the "1 mutual friend" icon on my name. So now I have to add my old friends, or look like a dick and ignore the requests...


----------



## HermitForever (Nov 5, 2015)

After reading this, I am considering doing the same. Facebook is filled with nothing but superficial self-idolizing and hate


----------



## One Armed Scissor (Nov 4, 2015)

Good for you. I never even started on it.


----------



## Mokuhi (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't have to have a Facebook for it to mess with my life. I just know there are idiotic pictures of me making stupid faces or maybe they taped me making hand motions while I talk (people make fun of me for that). The fact that people act so surprised when I do anything tells me they chatter on about me and my family there and how weird we all are for not having FB accounts.

From the people who have talked about it though, it really just sounds to me like the biggest drama scheme in history. It ruins relationships every day, all day.

So get connected to your friends and family today! Then get brutally torn from them over something stupid tomorrow!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I permanently deleted my Facebook over a year ago. Best decision I have ever made.

Sad how a ****ing website controls so many people's lives.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi @nexus321! As I've said before, I gave up on Facebook last November - so a year ago. I deactivated my account back then, left it five months unused and then logged back on to basically close it down for good. Hand on heart, I've not regretted doing so.

For someone with SA or someone with not exactly a huge amount of confidence or self-esteem, Facebook honestly does nothing but make you feel even worse about yourself. It's almost like a drug you're addicted to that actually makes matters worse. You log on there, see everyone is patting each other on the back for 'materalising' yet another bonus or life progression and you're...well...standing completely still, doing nothing, going nowhere, seeing no one and getting nothing out of life. Write something important on there and no one notices - yet someone can upload a picture of a place of food and receive dozens of likes and comments within an hour... :um Well, this is how it become for me anyway.

It's a social website for popular people only. A website for those who are greedy for yet more popularity and verbal rewards from others. It's a race to see who can do the most things in their lives in the shortest possible timescale. Those who have nothing and just want a shred of acknowledgement every so often will be just completely ignored. It cramps the style of those who are popular, you see... A cyber version of what you see in real life, in that respect. It's just clearer as it's all down in black and white - just to back up what you already knew.



Orbiter said:


> It's impossible to go wrong by deleting your facebook account.


I'm inclined to agree with you. If you have no real friends (past or present) that remain physically in touch with you anyway, I think Facebook has become a worthless tool to have. Even if you only have one or two friends that keep in touch - it's still pointless having an account. Just give them your number and e-mail address. The chances are that they have it already, though...


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Can it be permanently deleted? I only thought you could deactivate it.
I got rid of it quite a while ago (like 4 years ago) and I never looked back. All it did was make me feel like ****, like I would even spend hours trying to get the perfect selfie for a profile picture (pathetic I know, i was like 14)
I felt a bit left out when FB was always talked about at school but I knew I was still better of without it.

The only social media I really use now is Tumblr


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

FallingOrchids said:


> Can it be permanently deleted? I only thought you could deactivate it.
> I got rid of it quite a while ago (like 4 years ago) and I never looked back. All it did was make me feel like ****, like I would even spend hours trying to get the perfect selfie for a profile picture (pathetic I know, i was like 14)
> I felt a bit left out when FB was always talked about at school but I knew I was still better of without it.
> 
> The only social media I really use now is Tumblr


I think it gets perma deleted when you don't use it 2 weeks after deactivation.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

I deleted my Facebook account a long time ago. It was just causing me too much drama. One of the best decisions I ever made. I felt a great sense of freedom after I deleted my account.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Good for you, dude. I almost never use Facebook at all. It's stupid and lame. It's the perfect site for those damn conformists.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

nexus321 said:


> I couldn't stand facebook anymore. People on there are so fake and shallow. The only reason I got facebook was I thought it would either help me keep in touch with friends or help me make new ones. But so far nada.
> 
> People only care about themselves. It's almost like all people wanna do is brag about their life on fb. No one wants to chat and have interesting conversations.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you  facebook can be drama sometimes smh


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

shuckey said:


> Facebook is the ****ing devil. "Look at how wonderful my life is" "Look at all these wonderful friends I have that you don't!" "Look at how much fun I'm having compared to you!"
> 
> It's all a contest. In order to "win" facebook, you need to make as many superficial, meaningless friends as possible, and constantly take photos with them (and be sure to make it look like you're having fun in those photos, even though you're really not) making stupid poses and stupid faces, and upload all of them onto facebook by the ****ton, every single day, along with some stupid tagline (like "young and reckless" or some stupid **** like that) and settle for no less than 500 likes.
> 
> The people you see on facebook, you know the people you see in those photos who look like they are in just a constant bubble of happiness and laughter with all their "wonderful" friends, are ALL FAKE. If they were truly having fun, there would be no need to document it and post it online for other people's approval. It just makes me ****ing sick to my stomach how people make friends solely for other people's approval and validation in this day and age.


I totally agree with you I've been using Facebook since August 2014 so 15 months (1 year and 3 months) at first it was ok but once you start going on there every day it's to tons of photos of people having fun and bragging about it and rubbing it in others faces it's just so cruel immature and way superficial causing massive amounts of drama and ruining relationships every single day me being the mature person I am I avoid it all and really I only ever go there to like a few (sometimes to share 1 or 2 but nothing more) photos or videos (mostly sports like NFL and quotes about life) but that's it I don't go on there anymore after that I go on Twitter a lot cuz it's better than using Facebook (not that I never use Facebook again) I have other social media apps as well like Instagram Snapchat Tumblr etc. Believe me lots of superficial people on Facebook trying to wreck others self esteem so much one day I'm probably thinking of not using it ever again smh you can only put up with so much until you decide enough is enough this is the reason why I never take social media especially Facebook very personal.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

I really don't understand why the facebook bubble hasn't burst yet.

I think it's because we live in a superficial consumer society full of morons. 

Just a theory.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes I deactivated yesterday too! Somebody made such a flipping comment..it was just so ridiculous..I had to stay away..!


----------



## VeryStrangeMan (Dec 24, 2013)

I use Facebook only for creeping on girls I'll probably never meet. It's pointless, it's harmful, but I keep doing it.


----------



## FloweringSeason (Dec 22, 2014)

I totally agree. I thought Facebook would help me make friends, but I had the same result as the OP.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Orbiter said:


> I think it gets perma deleted when you don't use it 2 weeks after deactivation.


No you can keep it deactivated for as long as you want and come back. There is a link somewhere that can take you to a page that will permanently delete it after a couple of weeks or something. I don't think FB advertise the permanent deletion option much because they want everyone to stay on the site.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Orbiter said:


> I think it gets perma deleted when you don't use it 2 weeks after deactivation.


Mine didn't - unless the rules have changed over the past year or so. I deactivated mine as a 'trial separation' period to see how I'd get on without it. After five months and not missing it, I managed to log back into it to close it down properly.

Obviously this was a year ago now, so if you only have to deactivate it and walk away - that's better.



chompers said:


> I really don't understand why the facebook bubble hasn't burst yet.
> 
> I think it's because we live in a superficial consumer society full of morons.


I think a lot of it boils down to the ongoing 'celebrity culture' that continues to be promoted. Everyone has to be seen doing something or being kept busy. Everyone seems to be in a race to be the first to do 'x', 'y' and 'z' over everyone else (this is where SA people always fall behind - which makes them feel even worse). Everyone who has done things want to pat each other on the back for these achievements. It's self-advertisement and egotistical.

Sadly, I can't see that bubble bursting until there's a culture shift that favours a more subtle lifestyle, rather than one that allows the 'haves' to constantly advertise and preach to the 'have nots'.

That's all Facebook is about, really. It's not about life. It's about others showing off. It was one of the main reasons why I closed my account when this become increasingly obvious as time went by.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Its annoying sometimes, but i know who the fakes are. What bothers me the most, ppl who post too much or ppl who always post selfies or pics. Some ppl are stupid, post a workout selfie for example, followed by a bunch of hashtag stuff, its dumb. Makes them look like idiots !


----------

